# Uneven lift arms on L110 RK front loader, suggestions on how to fix



## BigE38 (Apr 17, 2021)

Im a tractor owner newbie, and recently bought a RK 55 tractor w front loader. Had no problems until a “friend“was using it to remove a huge fallen oak tree and old 6x4 freezer from my property. Since then, the lift arms are noticeably uneven and lower on right side by 2-3 Inches. With either the bucket or grappler attachment, the right side touches level ground about 3” before the left side. I see no bends in arms, and cylinders look fine (thou the guide bar was ripped off with decent enough force to bend the brackets). Also, I noted the left Inner mounting frame appears bent inward. Using a level, it does bend inward a little more than an inch. The right inner mounting frame isn’t perfectly straight, but it only bends inward about 1/8 of an inch. Could a bent inner mounting frame cause 3 inches of drop on the right lift arm? If it isn’t this, any suggestions on what was damaged and how to fix?


----------



## BigE38 (Apr 17, 2021)

BigE38 said:


> Im a tractor owner newbie, and recently bought a RK 55 tractor w front loader. Had no problems until a “friend“was using it to remove a huge fallen oak tree and old 6x4 freezer from my property. Since then, the lift arms are noticeably uneven and lower on right side by 2-3 Inches. With either the bucket or grappler attachment, the right side touches level ground about 3” before the left side. I see no bends in arms, and cylinders look fine (thou the guide bar was ripped off with decent enough force to bend the brackets). Also, I noted the left Inner mounting frame appears bent inward. Using a level, it does bend inward a little more than an inch. The right inner mounting frame isn’t perfectly straight, but it only bends inward about 1/8 of an inch. Could a bent inner mounting frame cause 3 inches of drop on the right lift arm? If it isn’t this, any suggestions on what was damaged and how to fix?
> View attachment 72163


Also, thou he denies doing it, I suspect the guy dragged freezer (which was HUGE) to edge of property by towing it with front loader as a mower was attached to back.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems like a lot of damage for such little work! Is the mounting frame (the black bracket) bent or twisted? How's the air in the tires on the low side?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy BigE38, welcome to the tractor forum.

I would go to an auto frame straightening shop and talk to them. They can get it back very close to original. That's what they do.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

My guess is the three most common things that will destroy a "friendship" between two guys would be $$$, loaning/borrowing something, and a woman... This list is not necessarily in the correct order, but generally applies to most situations where a "Buddy" gets downgraded to "That A-hole".....


----------



## BigE38 (Apr 17, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Seems like a lot of damage for such little work! Is the mounting frame (the black bracket) bent or twisted? How's the air in the tires on the low side?


Thanks for the response. Tire pressure even in rear tires and yes the left mounting bracket appears bent inward a little over an inch from bottom to top when compared to right side mounting bracket. I brought it in too RK and they claimed to have “fixed” it by taking loader off then mounting it again. Of course when I got it back and put grappler on it’s no better. 
also, getting implements on the right side (low side) is now a nightmare.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It would seem to me that if the outer bracket shown in the photo posted is distorted as much as you measured, there would be some difficulty with removing and inserting that mounting pin. Logic would seem to dictate it would require some sort of precision in alignment between the pin bosses for easy insertion and extraction.


----------



## BigE38 (Apr 17, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> It would seem to me that if the outer bracket shown in the photo posted is distorted as much as you measured, there would be some difficulty with removing and inserting that mounting pin. Logic would seem to dictate it would require some sort of precision in alignment between the pin bosses for easy insertion and extraction.


I agree and thought maybe that if RK did actually take loader off, re-align it, then put it back on maybe the bracket was not the issue. Everything else measures right, so i guess at this point i will need to spend $700 for a new bracket. I spoke to a rep at another RK Store, and for what its worth he thought the bracket being bent more than an inch could definitely be causing the 3 inch difference in right arm height versus left arm....... As i newbie to tractors and loaders im a bit lost.


----------



## LoadedTractor (1 mo ago)

Was hoping someone could update whether or not a new bracket corrected the tilt. I purchased a RK 55 with same loader and now have same issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

